

Real-time map of cyber attacks - Off
http://www.sicherheitstacho.eu/?lang=en

======
beryllium
That's pretty neat - it seems to only cover one aspect of what makes something
a "cyber attack", though. Doesn't appear to cover things like XSS, SQLi, and
other malware vectors - just network vulnerability probes and break-in
attempts. Not that that's a bad thing, the information presented is still
quite fascinating. :)

